# 98 altima fuel filter



## Johnjay7777 (Jun 11, 2005)

i forgot to ask about replacing the fuel filter... easy or hard to do i know that i am the 3 owner and i dont know if it has ever been replaced... any tips? i know from reading the manual that it is a diy job.. if so what brand/ size should i get?

thanks again


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

Not too hard, located on the drivers side firewall to the right of the brake master cylinder.
Pull the fuel pump fuse, start motor let it run till it dies, this releases pressure from
the fuel line. Undo clamps pull off old filter replace with new one {note direction of flow}
easy as there is only one way to position it. Put fuse back in and start motor then check
for any leaks.
If it's never been replaced you will see an improvement in performance.
The filter for your car is Purolator # F44663
Wix # 33477
Fram # G5237


----------

